# Tony and Candy



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Finally got some time today to snap a few shots of my fids. I have been working too much lately, but the long holiday weekend allows me to spend some time on TB 
So, here are my fids, just doing what they do best - destroying things, LOL. You can see their "artwork" on the blinds, and Tony's new "project" - a rope ball with willow sticks for chewing. And Candy's not-so-flattering facial expression in the last picture, LOL*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Aww my favorite pair of happy tiels. They're especially cute on the 3rd pic and seem very well behaved and being non-destructive.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Haha, thank you Nick. The looks are deceiving though :evil:*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's great to see Tony and Candy again and I see their happy beaks are always busy, too!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Awww, it's good to see little Candy and Tony! They have been missed. 

How is Candy doing with the "overpreening" problem now, Dee?*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


FaeryBee said:



Awww, it's good to see little Candy and Tony! They have been missed. 

How is Candy doing with the "overpreening" problem now, Dee?

Click to expand...

Thank you for asking Deb! Candy is still chewing on her wing, unfortunately. She finished all of her antibiotics, all three months' worth, so I have to assume the infection is gone. The behavioral problem is still there though. *


----------

